# Powerlifting log



## Seanp156 (Aug 12, 2012)

Starting a new log here, had the other deleted. Been training for about 7.5 years total, did my first powerlifting meet in 2006. I'm getting ready for a meet in October now.

Friday 8-10-2012

ME Squat

Barbell Free Squats
60lbs bar x 12
150lbs x 8
150lbs x 5
260lbs x 5 (belt on & wrist wraps on)
350lbs x 3 (Predator Briefs on)
460lbs x 2
510lbs x 2
550lbs x 2 (T-Rex suit on)
600lbs x 2
650lbs x 2 sets x 1 rep - having a little trouble getting depth with my suit, next set a training partner made me go to a box
600lbs x 3 to box + 5 pad, taking out a pad each rep

Glute Ham Raises
BW x 3 sets x 10 reps

Decline situps
40lbs sandbag x 3 sets x 12 reps

stretch

___________________________________________________________

ME Bench

8-12-2012

Flat Barbell bench warmups
45lbs x 20
45lbs x 15
95lbs x 8
135lbs x 6
135lbs x 3
185lbs x 3 (wrist wraps on)
225lbs x 3 (belt on)
245lbs x 3
275lbs x 3 (Inzer Rage-X on) - no touch
2-board presses
315lbs x 2
365lbs x 2
385lbs x 2
405lbs x 2
415lbs x 1 - went for a 2nd and wrist wrap came undone on the way down
415lbs x 2

Chest Supported Row
+100lbs x 8
+125lbs x 3 sets x 8 reps

Kettlebell Tricep extensions
16kg x 2 sets x 10 reps

Rope Face Pulls
60lbs x 2 sets x 15 reps

rotator cuff work & band pull aparts


----------



## MDR (Aug 12, 2012)

Always nice to see a fellow powerlifter post.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 13, 2012)

*Lower Assistance*



MDR said:


> Always nice to see a fellow powerlifter post.



Thanks.

___________________________________________

Sort of a quick one today... More to get some blood moving than anything.

barbell free squat for warmup
45lbs bar x 2 sets x 15-20 reps

Hyper Extensions
BW x 10
+25lbs x 10
+60lbs x 8
+75lbs x 3 sets x 10 reps

Hip Adductor Abductor
2 sets x 20 reps each

Cybex Ab Machine
#10 x 12
#12 x 2 sets x 12 reps

Tire flips outside
small tire x 2 sets of 6 flips
medium tire x 4 sets x 6 reps
small tire x 2 sets x 12 flips
-no idea what these weigh

stretch


----------



## fufu (Aug 14, 2012)

That epic thread is gone!??! 

Well, here's to a new era of training for Pom Pom! You've made huge strides since I remember first being on this board. You've grown into a legit power lifter.


----------



## weightslayer (Aug 14, 2012)

hey bro.. where you doing your meet in October? mine is the 6th.


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 15, 2012)

*Bench Assistance*



fufu said:


> That epic thread is gone!??!
> 
> Well, here's to a new era of training for Pom Pom! You've made huge  strides since I remember first being on this board. You've grown into a  legit power lifter.




Yes, it's gone from here... I did save a copy to 3 different hard drives for my own reference though... I can email you a copy if you'd really like one, lol. Also if you'd like to know how to download 200+ web pages that belong to a forum thread I can tell you as well, takes about 30 seconds to set up, then a just a few minutes for it to download. I'm not sure what constitutes "legit", lol. As long as I stay injury free and get "comfortable" with the gear, I'll be alright. A 1700 total is my current goal, other than that, an Elite total and eventually 700+ deadlift would be the next ones, but gotta take one step at a time, I have to pull 600 first, lol.



weightslayer said:


> hey bro.. where you doing your meet in October? mine is the 6th.



It's the Lexen/XPC/RPS meet on October 13th.

_____________________________________________________

Standing Barbell Military Press
45lbs x 25
45lbs x 12
95lbs x 8
135lbs x 3 (wrist wraps on)
155lbs x 3 sets x 6 reps

Pullups
BW x 5 sets x 6 reps - 2 min RIs

Incline DB Presses
45lbs x 10
65lbs x 8
75lbs x 3 sets x 10 reps

HS Rear Delt Rows
+140lbs x 10
+200lbs x 2 sets x 12 reps

Band Pushdowns
Light & Mini x 20, 12, 10
Light x 12, 12

rotator cuff work & band pull aparts


----------



## davegmb (Aug 16, 2012)

Why was it deleted Sean?


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 17, 2012)

*ME Squat/Deadlift*



davegmb said:


> Why was it deleted Sean?



I requested it to be.

_________________________________________________________________________

Pretty good squat day today.

Barbell Free Squats
60lbs bar x 12 (single ply briefs on)
60lbs bar x 12
150lbs x 8
240lbs x 5 (belt on)
330lbs x 3 (Predator Briefs on)
420lbs x 2
510lbs x 5
570lbs x 3
600lbs x 2 (Inzer T-Rex suit on)
650lbs x 1 (Elite Basilisk knee wraps on) - I need to get some of these, were a training partners
690lbs x 1 - big PR, previous was 665 and 665 wasn't as deep

Conventional Deadlifts off floor
135lbs x 8
135lbs x 5
225lbs x 3 (belt on)
315lbs x 3
365lbs x 3
405lbs x 3 sets x 3 reps - gassed after squatting

Sled Drags
sled + ~100lbs of weight x 4 ~150 yard trips


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Log update*

ME Bench Sunday 8-19-2012

First day in the new shirt... It's way too big even though it's the same size as the 2 year old one I've been using. Inzer's sizing is way too inconsistent, I'm going to have to have it altered.

Flat Barbell Bench
45lbs x 2 sets x 12-20 reps
95lbs x 8
95lbs x 5
135lbs x 6
185lbs x 3 (wrist wraps on)
225lbs x 3
275lbs x 3 to a 2-board (Inzer Rage-X on)
315lbs x 3 (2.5 board, 2 board, touch)
365lbs x 0 - brought back towards my face too fast
365lbs x 1 - brought back into rack
365lbs x 3 sets x 3 reps to a 3-board
-At this point I get more out of my old shirt

Chest Supported Rows
+115lbs x 8
+125lbs x 3 sets x 8 reps

Rear Delt DB flies
20lbs x 3 sets x 12 reps

Rope Tricep Extensions
40-60lbs x 3 sets x 10-12 reps

_______________________________________________________________________________

Squat/Deadlift Assistance 8-20-2012

Barbell Front Squats
45lbs x 2 sets x 12-15 reps
135lbs x 6
135lbs x 4
185lbs x 5
225lbs x 3 sets x 5 reps (no belt)

Tire Flips
small tire x 12 reps
medium tire x 6 sets of 6 reps

Cybex Ab Machine
#10 x 12
#12 x 3 sets x 12 reps

HS Machine Shrugs
+90lbs x 12
+180lbs x 12
+270lbs x 2 sets x 12
+320lbs x 12
+270lbs x 12

stretch


----------



## Seanp156 (Aug 31, 2012)

*ME Squat*

Still been training, last week was somewhat of a deload. Did some squat with just my single ply briefs (basically compression shorts) and some raw benching last week.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

Barbell Free Squats
60lbs bar x 3 sets x 8-12 reps
150lbs x 8
150lbs x 4
240lbs x 5 (belt & wrist wraps on)
330lbs x 3 (Predator briefs on)
420lbs x 3
470lbs x 2
510lbs x 5
580lbs x 3
610lbs x 2 (Inzer T-rex suit on)
660lbs x 1
Reverse Average Bands
760lbs x 1 - PR to depth, did 775 once, but it was pretty high. Let out my first legit warcry here.

Speed Deadlifts
225lbs x 3 (belt)
315lbs x 6 sets x 1 rep ~ 1 min between sets

Glute ham raises
BW x 4 sets x 10 reps

Decline Situps
40lbs sandbag x 3 sets x 12 reps

stretch


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 10, 2012)

*Log update*

Friday 9/7/2012
ME Squat

Barbell Free Squat
60lbs bar x 3 sets x 8-15 reps (single ply briefs on)
150lbs x 8
150lbs x 5
240lbs x 5 (belt & wrist wraps on)
330lbs x 4 (Predator briefs on)
420lbs x 3
470lbs x 2
520lbs x 5
600lbs x 3
640lbs x 1 (Inzer T-rex suit on)
700lbs x 1 - PR (knees wrapped)
Reverse Average Bands
780lbs x 1 - PR

Speed Deadlifts
225lbs x 3
315lbs x 6 sets x 2 reps

Prowler Pushes
Sled + 90-145lbs for 4 trips

Planks
BW + 45lbs
BW + 70lbs x 2 sets

stretch

9/9/2012
ME Bench

Barbell Bench Press
45lbs x 2 sets x ~20 reps
95lbs x 8
135lbs x 6
135lbs x 3
185lbs x 5 (wrist wraps on)
225lbs x 3
275lbs x 3 (tried a new shirt, F6, too loose, touched 3rd rep here)
315lbs x 2 (same shirt)
315lbs x 3 (switched back to old shirt, no touch)
365lbs x 2 (no touch)
405lbs x 1 - touched, but ugly

2-board press
425lbs x 1
455lbs x 1 - PR
475lbs x 1 - PR - did same weights to a foam roller before, but not 2-board

raw 4-board press w/ 2 minibands underneath bench & around bar collars
225lbs + bands x 5
245lbs + bands x 5
265lbs + bands x 5
275lbs + bands x 3

Chest Supported Rows
+100lbs x 8
+125lbs x 8
+155lbs x 3 sets x 8 reps

Rope Face Pulls
60lbs x 3 sets x 12 reps

Got video of squatting, not sure when I'll get it up, possibly wed/thurs, if not then the weekend.


----------



## Seanp156 (Sep 30, 2012)

*Log update*

Haven't been logging much, but this week was the last heavy training week before the Oct. 13th meet. I was off last week, and week before was a deload, next week will more or less be a deload as well.

*9/28/2012 Squat Training*
65lbs bar x 12
155lbs x 6
245lbs x 5 (belt & wrist wraps on)
335lbs x 3 (Predator briefs on)
425lbs x 3
475lbs x 2
515lbs x 1
565lbs x 1 (Inzer T-Rex suit on)
605lbs x 1
655lbs x 1 (knees wrapped) - this is my opener
685lbs x 1 - 700 is my planned 2nd attempt
Reverse Average Bands
790lbs x 1

Deadlifts - went to an opener here, felt off... not really comfortable in my gear
135lbs x 6
225lbs x 3 (belt on)
315lbs x 3
405lbs x 2 (T-rex suit on)
455lbs x 1
495lbs x 1
545lbs x 1 - Planning opener ~540-550, than maybe 600 for a 2nd, depends on how I feel. Overall goal is a 1700 total, so we'll see what the other lifts are

stretch

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________


*9/30/2012 Bench training*
Flat Barbell Bench
45lbs x 2 sets x ~20 reps
95lbs x 8
135lbs x 6
135lbs x 3
185lbs x 3 (wrist wraps on)
225lbs x 3 (belt on)
275lbs x 3 (Rage-X shirt on)
315lbs x 2 - no touch
365lbs x 1 - touch
1/2 board
405lbs x 1
1 board
425lbs x 1
2 board
455lbs x 1

close grip 3 board presses
185lbs x 12
2 board
185lbs x 12

Chest Supported Rows
+90lbs x 10
+115lbs x 3 sets x 10 reps

Rope Face Pulls
50lbs x 3 sets x 12 reps

rotator cuff work & band pull aparts


----------

